# افضل طريقة لتنظيف الرخام



## احمد محمد محمد م (5 فبراير 2019)

ا كنت تعانين من تطهير الرخام فى منزلك و لا تعرفين كيف تَستطيع إزاحة البقع من السطح الرخامي ببساطة و جليه ليكون فائق اللمعان و النظافة ؟ تَستطيع إتباع التعليمات الآتية لازالة كل البقع و تنظيفه :





نحو تطهير الرخام 
- نظفي ما على الرخام من الغبار بإستعمال خرقة نقية أو فرشة خاصة .
- جففي الماء سريعا من فوق الرخام ، فهو يفقده لمعانه المعلوم .
- تجنبي إستعمال الأحماض في تطهير الرخام فالرخام كما هو معلوم عبارة عن كربونات الكالسيوم ولا يخفى نطاق نفوذ الأحماض على تلك المادة .
- عليك بشكل سريع تطهير البقع فور حدوثها قبل أن تثبت ويصعب إزاحتها .
- يغسل الرخام بالماء الدافئ والصابون .
- قومي بتلميعه في أعقاب تجفيفه بقطعه من الصوف .

فيما يتعلق للرخام القوي الاتساخ قومي بتنظفيه بالماء الدافئ المضاف إليه كمية من بيكاربونات الصودا مع الإسراع في هذا حتى لا تؤثر الصودا في الرخام...





لاعادة اللمعان للرخام اوالسيراميك:

يمكن إضافة ملعقتين من المنظف السائل إلى لتر ونصف من الماء الشديد الحرارة أو إضافة 1/4 كأس من الخل إلى لتر و 1/2 من الماء الشديد الحرارة و ينظف و يمسح البلاط و الأرضيات بممسحة من القماش.

أسلوب أخرى تَستطيع استعمالها باستخدام ماء وملح ليمون من العطار:
- نبلل السيراميك بالماء
- نرش ملح الليمون {وهو شبة ملح الغذاء } على الرخام او السيراميك بقطعة قماش او ممسحة فتل
- نوزع الملح على جميع الأنحاء و الفوارق بين بلاط ندعكها بفرشاة حتى يدخل الملح للداخل
- نتركها 10 دقائق، وبمجرد ان نسكب ماء لشطف البلاط وننشفه عادي ستحصلين على نتيجة رائعة وسهلة.
-لتطهير الرخام الباهت 
استخدمي (جف) ثم اغسليه بماء و امسحي بقماش قطني واحرصي على ألا تتركي منطقة من السيراميك من دون مسح.
- جربي بعدما تنظفي الرخام أن تمسحيه بفوطه مبلله بالكومفورت او أي ملين أقمشة فستظهر لمعته كأنه حديث.
- جربي أن تدعكي الرخام بحبة ليمون فسيكسبها لمعانا.


----------



## seocom232323 (2 نوفمبر 2020)

*رد: افضل طريقة لتنظيف الرخام*

تركيب كاميرات مراقبة بالرياض

تعد تركيب كاميرات مراقبة بالرياض هي أحد الشركات الرائدة في مجال تركيب كاميرات المراقبة بجميع أنحاء مدينة الرياض؛ حيث تتوفر في الشركة أنواع كاميرات المراقبة المختلفة بأسعار مناسبة كما أنها تمنحك ضمان لهذه الكاميرات، ويقوم بتركيها وتشغيلها فريق عمل مخصص مكون من فنيين ذو خبرة كبيرة بهذا المجال خلال مدة وجيزة.

طھط±ظƒظٹط¨ ظƒط§ظ…ظٹط±ط§طھ ظ…ط±ط§ظ‚ط¨ط© ط¨ط§ظ„ط±ظٹط§ط¶ ظ„ظ„ط¥ظٹط¬ط§ط± 00201025046417 ظپظ†ظٹ طھط±ظƒظٹط¨ ظƒط§ظ…ظٹط±ط§طھ ظ…ط±ط§ظ‚ط¨ط© ظ…ظ†ط²ظ„ظٹط©


----------



## seocom232323 (5 نوفمبر 2020)

*رد: افضل طريقة لتنظيف الرخام*

كهربائي بجدة

كهربائي بجدة من افضل الكهربائي يقدم افضل خدمه ممكنه لتناسب جميع العملاء و ارخص اسعار ويقدم افضل خدمات ممكنه ومنها اختراعات وابتكارات التي توجد في العصر الحديث مع وجود لديه شبرا فعاله في جميع وتصليح جميع انواع اجهزه الكهربائية بكافه انواعها وان الكهرباء لها اهميه كبيره في حياتنا ولا يمكن الاستغناء عنها لذلك يكون كهربائي بتقديم افضل خدمات المكنه و بأرخص القطعة التي تناسب جميع العملاء 


https://www.amjadalkhaleej.com/كهربائي-بجدة/


----------



## seocom232323 (7 نوفمبر 2020)

*رد: افضل طريقة لتنظيف الرخام*

شركة مكافحة النمل الابيض بالمدينة المنورة
النمل الابيض من اكثر الحشرات المنتشرة التي صعب السيطرة عليها ، لذلك جميع الطرق العادية للقضاء عليهم لا تصل الي الرغبة المطلوبة ، لكن مع شركة تيجان سيوجد الحل بسهولة لأنها تعمل كشركة مكافحة النمل الابيض بالمدينة المنورة، فهي لا تطيل عليكم الوقت فعند الاتصال بالشركة ستقدم الخدمة فورا وبسعر مميز للعميل .


ط´ط±ظƒط© ظ…ظƒط§ظپط­ط© ط§ظ„ظ†ظ…ظ„ ط§ظ„ط§ط¨ظٹط¶ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ…ط¯ظٹظ†ط© ط§ظ„ظ…ظ†ظˆط±ط© ظ„ظ„ط¥ظٹط¬ط§ط±00201011207263 ط¨ط¶ظ…ط§ظ†ط§طھ طھطµظ„ ط¥ظ„ظ‰ 11 ط¹ط§ظ…


----------



## seocom232323 (3 ديسمبر 2020)

*رد: افضل طريقة لتنظيف الرخام*

شركة مكافحة حشرات بالمدينة المنورة
ارخص شركة مكافحة حشرات بالمدينة المنورة من أوائل الشركات الخاصة و الرائدة بمجال مكافحة مختلف أنواع الحشرات و توفير أجود رش مبيدات مطابق للمواصفات العالمية و مصرح به من قبل وزارة الصحة للتخلص من كافة الأنواع الطائرة و الزاحفة فهي تقضي عليها بأحدث الأجهزة والمعدات والمبيدات الحشرية للمساعدة في القضاء عليها و عدم عودتها و بأسعار تنافسية إتصل الآن بشركة مكافحة حشرات بالمدينة المنورة .

ط´ط±ظƒط© ظ…ظƒط§ظپط­ط© ط­ط´ط±ط§طھ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ…ط¯ظٹظ†ط© ط§ظ„ظ…ظ†ظˆط±ط© ط¨ط¶ظ‘ظ…ط§ظ† ظˆط®طµظ… 15% ظˆط±ط´ ظ…ط¨ظٹط¯ط§طھ ظپط¹ظ‘ط§ظ„ط©


----------

